# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  A eshte vone te fillohetn studimet ne moshen 27 vjecare?

## citrusse

Kam nevoje per keshillat tuaja?
Kam kaluar ne per nje faze te veshtiredepresioni dhe me duket shume vone ti filloj studimet tani ne moshen 27 vjecare, sidomos kur te aferimit e mi me lodhin psicikisht duke me thene se deri tani do te duhej ta kisha doktoraturen, kur seune mendoj ti filloj tani?

Me ndihmoni ta kaloj kete krize me keshillat tuaja ju lutemmm

----------


## Endri_

Asiher s'eshte vone per shkollim. Je shume i ri per t'marre keshillat te ksij lloji. Kur kam qene ne universitet kisha mbi 10 gra te martume qe kalonin 35 vjec.

----------


## Ermedin

Asnjëherë nuk është vonë! A sa për dhunën psiqike nga familjarët, buzëqeshu dhe thuaju
që më mirë vonë se hiç! Një këshillë për këtë punë do ta jap që, të mësosh përditë nga 6 orë,
jo për studim, por merr dhe mëso gjithçka! Merri me kohë se pastaj dhuna e provimeve do të
të kaplojë, atëherë mësimi nuk është mësim por përgatitje për provim baraz me zero!

Sa më larg mediave një herë për një herë! Lexo dhe për Islam, vetëm lexo! E drejta jote për të
pranuar ç'do ti, por lexo e të mos jesh në ndikimin e të tjerëve! Shihe botën vetë! Suksese!

----------


## Geri Tr

> Asnjëherë nuk është vonë! A sa për dhunën psiqike nga familjarët, buzëqeshu dhe thuaju
> që më mirë vonë se hiç! Një këshillë për këtë punë do ta jap që, të mësosh përditë nga 6 orë,
> jo për studim, por merr dhe mëso gjithçka! Merri me kohë se pastaj dhuna e provimeve do të
> të kaplojë, atëherë mësimi nuk është mësim por përgatitje për provim baraz me zero!
> 
> Sa më larg mediave një herë për një herë! Lexo dhe për Islam, vetëm lexo! E drejta jote për të
> pranuar ç'do ti, por lexo e të mos jesh në ndikimin e të tjerëve! Shihe botën vetë! Suksese!


Ermedin sapo doli nga depresioni dhe ti don me e bo psiqik me rrallat e kuranit.Sa per hapsin e temes po te them qe asnjeher nuk eshte shume vone se nuk ka nje afat te caktuar tamam tamam se deri ne c'moshe duhet te shkosh kshu qe jepi forca

----------


## citrusse

> Asnjëherë nuk është vonë! A sa për dhunën psiqike nga familjarët, buzëqeshu dhe thuaju
> që më mirë vonë se hiç! Një këshillë për këtë punë do ta jap që, të mësosh përditë nga 6 orë,
> jo për studim, por merr dhe mësoj gjithçka! Sa më larg mediave një herë për një herë! Suksese!


Po por ajo qe me mundon me shume eshte fakti qe une kam pauzuar shume pikerisht pse me ka rene vullneti per mesim, sepse mesimi ka qe e gjeja me e rendesishme ne jete dhe renia ne mesime me ka shpjere ne depresion dhe kam refuzuar ta pranoj kete.per ate sry=sye ndihem dobet, ndjej pleqeri ne shpirt nga depresoioni qe ka lene gjurme ne jete

----------


## loneeagle

jo tezja ime e filloj 38 vjece edhe e mbaroj 43 vjece sepse uni. qe kishte mbaruar ne shqiperi nuk njifej ne amerik. asnjeher nuk eshte vone per shkollen. good luck.

----------


## Geri Tr

> Po por ajo qe me mundon me shume eshte fakti qe une kam pauzuar shume pikerisht pse me ka rene vullneti per mesim, sepse mesimi ka qe e gjeja me e rendesishme ne jete dhe renia ne mesime me ka shpjere ne depresion dhe kam refuzuar ta pranoj kete.per ate sry=sye ndihem dobet, ndjej pleqeri ne shpirt nga depresoioni qe ka lene gjurme ne jete


NUk ke pse te demoralizohesh shume,te gjithe u ka rene rasti qe te bien nga mesimet ,e cfare pastaj????Vlla jeta eshte bere dhe per tu jetuar,dhe vetem keshtu ti meson qe ta perballosh ate,je dhe i modh tashi ,lidhu me nje vajze,merru me sport dhe do e shohesh qe jeta nuk eshte vetem libra

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Kam nevoje per keshillat tuaja?
> Kam kaluar ne per nje faze te veshtiredepresioni dhe me duket shume vone ti filloj studimet tani ne moshen 27 vjecare, sidomos kur te aferimit e mi me lodhin psicikisht duke me thene se deri tani do te duhej ta kisha doktoraturen, kur seune mendoj ti filloj tani?
> 
> Me ndihmoni ta kaloj kete krize me keshillat tuaja ju lutemmm



une kam nje mendim tjeter nga keta qe ngulin kembe qe nuk eshte vone te studiosh..edhe une mendoj se nuk eshte vone por mos harro se nuk te duhet as universiteti e as filarmonia nese nuk ke shendetin..mund te mbarosh 5 universitete por asnjeri nuk te hyn ne pune nese le menjane shendetin..keshilla ime eshte shendeti ne rradhe te pare e pas tij edhe shkollimi..kur ta shohesh veten plotesisht ne gjendje te mire shendetesore mund te fillosh studimet...ti paske kaluar depresion dhe a e di se mund te te rikthehet perseri nga stresi i provimeve universitare..ne vend qe ti ta permiresosh cdo dite e me shume shendetin mendor tendin ti mund ta ngarkosh edhe me keq me mesime dhe me ankth a do ti kaloj keto provime..

nuk e di por une gjene me te rendesishme tek njeriu ve shendetin..te tjerat jane ne plan te dyte..

----------


## citrusse

> NUk ke pse te demoralizohesh shume,te gjithe u ka rene rasti qe te bien nga mesimet ,e cfare pastaj????Vlla jeta eshte bere dhe per tu jetuar,dhe vetem keshtu ti meson qe ta perballosh ate,je dhe i modh tashi ,lidhu me nje vajze,merru me sport dhe do e shohesh qe jeta nuk eshte vetem libra


Po por gjeja me e veshitre eshte te shophesh moshataret e tu qe kane qene shume me te dobet se ti dhe ti shohesh se sa larg kane arritur.
Pastaj depresioni ma ka dobesuar trurin shume , nuk mbaj mend shume me eshte dobesuar kujtesa, aftesi per ti absorbuar mesimet .Une jam pajtuar me pauzen deri diku por jo edhe me pasoojat

----------


## Ermedin

Citrusse, nëse ndjen pleqëri në shpirt, nuk di ç'të të them! Shpresoj të jesh mirë me shëndet!

E sa për veten, do të mundohem 12 orë të mësoj (jo lexoj) në ditë! Jam krijuar për mësim!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Po por ajo qe me mundon me shume eshte fakti qe une kam pauzuar shume pikerisht pse me ka rene vullneti per mesim, sepse mesimi ka qe e gjeja me e rendesishme ne jete dhe renia ne mesime me ka shpjere ne depresion dhe kam refuzuar ta pranoj kete.per ate sry=sye ndihem dobet, ndjej pleqeri ne shpirt nga depresoioni qe ka lene gjurme ne jete


ky është mentaliteti ynë i ulët, citrusse. Ka një fjalë të urtë që thotë: "Fjalë e hallkut e birat e gardhit nuk mbyllen kurrë". Ti a jeton për vete a për të tjerët. Ndoshta ka ndonjë që nuk ka dëshirë të të shohë ty duke përparuar.
Mendo pozitivisht. Unë jam plotësisht i bindur se ti do të arrish sukses në studime.
Mos harro, Fan Noli në moshën 60 vjecare e ka kryer historinë!

P.S. shëndeti në radhë të parë!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Po por _gjeja me e veshitre eshte te shophesh moshataret e tu qe kane qene shume me te dobet se ti dhe ti shohesh se sa larg kane arritur_.
> Pastaj depresioni ma ka dobesuar trurin shume , nuk mbaj mend shume me eshte dobesuar kujtesa, aftesi per ti absorbuar mesimet .Une jam pajtuar me pauzen deri diku por jo edhe me pasoojat


kjo që ke thënë më lart po më jep të besoj se je i rritur në një mes konservativ e vetjak.
Po ta them edhe këtë, "kurrë mos mat me kandar të huaj". Provo me forcat tua, sepse duhet ta dish nëse mendon kështu: pse të tjerët kanë arritur ndërsa ti ke mbetur prapa, dije që je gabim, sepse, mbase ti nuk e ke trurin e tyre. Ti fillo me ato kapacitete që ka truri yt.

P.S. shëndeti në radhë të parë!

----------


## Geri Tr

> Po por gjeja me e veshitre eshte te shophesh moshataret e tu qe kane qene shume me te dobet se ti dhe ti shohesh se sa larg kane arritur.
> Pastaj depresioni ma ka dobesuar trurin shume , nuk mbaj mend shume me eshte dobesuar kujtesa, aftesi per ti absorbuar mesimet .Une jam pajtuar me pauzen deri diku por jo edhe me pasoojat


Jeta kshu i ka por eshte jeta e tyre jo e jotja,perpiqu te ndryshosh cdo gje,bej udhetime,dil neper bote,shkeputu pak prej asaj jete ku jeton,te ndihmon shume

----------


## citrusse

> kjo që ke thënë më lart po më jep të besoj se je i rritur në një mes konservativ e vetjak.
> Po ta them edhe këtë, "kurrë mos mat me kandar të huaj". Provo me forcat tua, sepse duhet ta dish nëse mendon kështu: pse të tjerët kanë arritur ndërsa ti ke mbetur prapa, dije që je gabim, sepse, mbase ti nuk e ke trurin e tyre. Ti fillo me ato kapacitete që ka truri yt.
> 
> P.S. shëndeti në radhë të parë!


Pikerisht ketu e kam fjalen qe dikur kam pasur tru te shkelqyr, shume te ndrittur se ataqe kane mbaruar shkolle sot por qe depreesoni ma ka demtuar  rende.. Kjo me ka derrmaur

----------


## landi45

je ne nje moshe me se normale per te studiuar

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Pikerisht ketu e kam fjalen qe dikur kam pasur tru te shkelqyr, shume te ndrittur se ataqe kane mbaruar shkolle sot por qe depreesoni ma ka demtuar  rende.. Kjo me ka derrmaur


I dashur citrusse, me shumë vëmndje dhe me shumë pasion jam duke të lexuar, sepse, unë jam mësues dhe nga përvoja ime me nxënës po të jeap ndonjë këshill nga përvoja ime. Me shumicën e atyre që kanë pasur probleme, po të bashkangjes edhe ty aty, po jap një mendim, ani se mund të merret si paragjykim.
Sipas asaj që ti po thua unë po mendoj kështu:
"si shumë të tjerë që në jetën e tyre kanë tatëpjeta e përpjeta edhe ty të paska ngjarë që për një periudhë ti biesh nga "top forma", si nxënës i mirë. Mendimi im është se te ti ka ndikuar shumë rrethi, ai rrethi primitiv që ta tashë më lart. Ata për cdo ditë të kanë ngacmuar me fjalë: "qe ngelci", "qe hupi", "qe dështoi" e ku di unë t'i përmend gjithë primitivizmat tonë që dimë t'i kemi. Këto ty të kanë lënduar shumë dhe nga kjo gjendje nuk ke arritur kurrë të ngritesh më dhe c'është me e keqja ke kaluar edhe në depresion. Këtë gjendje që ke ti, vetëm ti je ai që mund ta ndihmosh veten tënde. Sa më larg këtyre fjalëve të mentalitetit tonë primitiv, sepse po i dëgjove ti do ta pësosh, sic e ke përsuar deri tash.

Po ta tregoj një rats konkret. Këtu në Danimarkë po bisedoj me një mësues dhe tregonte për jetën e vet pa kurrfarë kompleksesh. AI kishte provuar disa profesione por kishte dështuar. Më në fund e kishte gjetur veten të bëhej mësues ( po e përmend fjalën mësues, se këtu nuk u dhënë rëndësi profesioneve, nuk ka sikur te ne të cmohet njeriu sipas profesionit, ai faktikisht ishte profesoor në një gjimanz ). po kështu bëhet aty ku nuk ka primitivizma e thashethëna.

Shikoje punën tënde, mos dëgjo cka thonë bota!

Unë të dëshiroj sukses në studime dhe më dhembsesh tamam sikur të ishe fëmija im, spese ke rënë viktimë e fjalëve boshe të botës!

----------


## kleadoni

> Kam nevoje per keshillat tuaja?
> Kam kaluar ne per nje faze te veshtiredepresioni dhe me duket shume vone ti filloj studimet tani ne moshen 27 vjecare, sidomos kur te aferimit e mi me lodhin psicikisht duke me thene se deri tani do te duhej ta kisha doktoraturen, kur seune mendoj ti filloj tani?
> 
> Me ndihmoni ta kaloj kete krize me keshillat tuaja ju lutemmm


Nuk eshte aspak vone. 
Thjesht te duhet cik me shume vullnet ne kete moshe por per te bere shkollen asnjehere nuk eshte vone.

Suksese!

----------


## Albela

*asnjeher nuk esht von per  shkollen 
njeiru meson deri sa  vdes 
mos u bazo fare cte thon te afermit
po vullnet dhe futju shkolles*

----------


## iktuus

> *asnjeher nuk esht von per  shkollen 
> njeiru meson deri sa  vdes 
> mos u bazo fare cte thon te afermit
> po vullnet dhe futju shkolles*


_Epo kush thote asnjeher nuk eshte vone  per studim ai kushi gabohet me siguri  sepse percjell shkrimin e tij ne forme keshille.
Ne ate qe bene dy jane gjerat qe njerzit moralisht kerkojn te shprehineshilla dhe Kritika
Te dyja per ti vene ne akt  nuk duhet asgje dhe shpesh here si kritika dhe keshilla ekspozohen te gabuara.
Mendoj se veprimet ne jeten tende duhet ti nisesh me iniciativen tende  pasi ti e di me mire se cfare mundesish dhe aftesish posedon. 
Sa per ty Albela  ti e di qe une kam qejf te shkruaj dhe ne shkrim e siper te   pyes: po ti pse nuk e vazhdon shkollen? 
Duke u nisur ne ate qe lexoj me bene te mendoj  se ti nuk ke deshire, gje qe se besoj. nuk ka rendesi cfare besoj dhe nuk besoj une, e rendesishme eshte qe kjo deshira juaj duhet analizuar... vlen edhe per temen_

----------


## xfiles

Te kuptoj shume mire citrusse,
nuk eshte aspak vone, ka ikur koha kur po te humbje nje vit shkolle behej nami.
Rendesi ka qe nese i nis mesimet ti nisesh me bindje te plote.

Gabimi yt me sa shoh une ka qene qe te konsiderosh mesimet si gjeja me e rendesishme dhe kur per nje arsye ose nje tjeter ke deshtuar kjo te ka sjelle depresion. 
E kuptoj shume mire dhe kete meqe e kam kaluar edhe vete, por per fat e kam kaluar ne adoleshence dhe aty kuptova se mesimet jane te nevojshme por nuk mund te jene burimi i lumturise. Eshte gjithashtu fakt qe nese konsideron mesimet si primare ne jeten tende prej stresit kjo do sjelle produktivitet te ulet ne mesime, vetem nese e shikon shkollen si diçka qe ploteson jeten, jo si vete jeta jote, vetem atehere mund te jesh i lire te mesosh pa strese duke i dhene mesimeve rendesine qe u takon, jo me shume se sa i takon.

----------

